# Grit is giving away 3 packages



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweepstakes giveaway. 3 3lb packages, 3 cypress garden hive kits from Brushy Mountain, smoker, suit, veil, extractor, gloves. Go to Grit Magazine's website and look for Bees Knees Giveaway. 
I am not sure if I am supposed to post links on this forum, Moderator if it is a problem just delete the link. 
http://www.grit.com/sweepstakes.aspx?qnrName=SWP_Bee&id=4294975098&cid=4294967645&US=1


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Many thanks. That wheel hoe is nice also.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in ...thanks, and scrapiron...if I win, I'll give you one of the hives for posting this thread!


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

One of those cedar Garden Hive bodys from Brushy would put a smile on my face. I love the look of the copper roof.


----------

